# Let him go hungry to make DS start eating healthy?



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Does this work? I am seriously considering this, although I am most worried that if he doesn't eat, he won't sleep well at night either. I've gotten rid of all the offending foods that he craves like cookies, cake. There is not a lot of variety food always laid out in our house b/c I'm not that resoursceful in the kitchen, but when I do make food, he always refuses it.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it works, but only in conjunction with turning over a greater control of the diet to the child. What I mean is, involve him in the prep, the picking out of new foods, etc. We used to go on special grocery trips for meals to make together, picking out all foods of a shape or color or one of each food group...

I don't know if you've ever seen them, but Molly Katzen makes some wonderful vegetarian cookbooks that are designed to be used by children 2+, with adults overseeing. They're set up so that the child can look at the pictures and go step by step with the ingredients/supplies prepped by mom or dad beforehand.

We also used the tiny Ziploc bowls for snacks. I'd fill a bunch with various things, pop the lids on and throw them in a drawer in the fridge. It gave a degree of control over choice of foods and let me know what had a better chance of being eaten.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i do not keep food in the house that i don't want my children to eat. they have yet to starve







i do go out of my way to make foods that i know we'll all enjoy though......but if it were up to them completely, we would have ice cream, candy, chips and chocolate milk all of the time!

oh - i wanted to mention you may like the nutritional forums here....lots of great ideas for feeding picky eaters!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I would not do *that*. And I do not do food fights.

While my children have eaten foods many MDC mothers would write nasty "My playgroup friend lets her kids eat goldfish crackers!" posts about, I buy and grow foods that I am comfortable with. I personally do not take my kids to fast food places, but they have tasted fast food and cake and trick or treat and I could not care less.

I think one needs to be really open about food preferances but I also think that some kids need a lot of experience with certain foods before they feel comfortable eating them. You can't go from fish sticks and corn to tofu and pea shoots overnight.

Respect your child. Be aware of what they like, and go slow. If there is something that makes you really worried, stop bringing it into the house. Start buying all those wonderful things you wish he would eat. It can take time if they are used to something else.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I would take his food preferences into consideration, AND, I would just plain old not have the stuff in the house.

That doesn't mean you can't drive through Dunkin Doughnuts sometimes though. But, if you have a whole bag of powdered sugar doughnuts in the house, that is all he will want to eat.

He will eat when he is hungry enough though. Just stick to your guns, and make sure there are only healthy choices in the house.

One thing that isn't too bad, but still yummy is cut up a banana into a bowl, pour a tiny bit of chocolate syrup on it, and maybe even some whipped cream if you want, and put some almond slices on it.

Just ask people here for ideas that are kid friendly, but still has some nutritional value.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I would take his food preferences into consideration, AND, I would just plain old not have the stuff in the house.

Yes -- if we have chips or pretzels around, that's all I hear about. But what I take from that is that my daughter likes savory, crunchy things, so I make little cream cheese-and-rice cracker sandwiches, give her baby carrots and something to dip them in, that sort of thing. Microwave shredded cheese until it's crunchy. Little grape tomatoes and crunchy snap peas.

I don't cook elaborate things for her, because she never ever eats them in the end, but it's really easy to set out simple, single-ingredient things like cut-up fruit or vegetables, little pieces of cheese or meat or chopped egg, etc. That also helps me avoid my internal struggle about "well, I worked so hard to make it -- so she should eat it!" and the ensuing rage. Baby carrots don't get eaten? Back in the fridge they go, or into a soup. And so forth.

And hey, I think all-natural fish sticks are a perfectly good food choice!







If your son likes sweet, cakey things, what about a slice of peach or strawberry on a whole-grain cracker with a little cream cheese?


----------



## 5in9years (Nov 18, 2005)

Also remember that many kids get picky just about the time their growth slows and their appetites drop. So he probably needs less food than you think-at least, most kids need less food than most people think.

It's definitely worth getting the junk food out of the house and giving him only healthy options, but if there are any healthy foods he eats at all, I would make them available. If he hates certain foods, see if there's a common thread. I gag on mushy foods to this day. My mom figured out eventually that i wasn't going to learn to like tomatoes and turnip greens (she still made me eat them







). But there are other foods with the same nutrients, and in some cases there are other ways to prepare the foods, that don't make me feel ill. I think a lot of super picky kids either are sensitive to texture or to taste, so it's worth investigating.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i forgot to add...

i like the books "sneaky chef" and "deceptively delicious" - some people hate those books ...but i own them and like um.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I wouldn't make him go hungry, but I wouldn't serve foods I'm uncomfortable with.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

It won't work because you are approaching it from a point of control. You cannot control anyone and this type of battle will lead to a unhealthy view of food.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I would take his food preferences into consideration, AND, I would just plain old not have the stuff in the house.

That doesn't mean you can't drive through Dunkin Doughnuts sometimes though. But, if you have a whole bag of powdered sugar doughnuts in the house, that is all he will want to eat.

He will eat when he is hungry enough though. Just stick to your guns, and make sure there are only healthy choices in the house.

One thing that isn't too bad, but still yummy is cut up a banana into a bowl, pour a tiny bit of chocolate syrup on it, and maybe even some whipped cream if you want, and put some almond slices on it.

Just ask people here for ideas that are kid friendly, but still has some nutritional value.

There is such a thing as a drive through Dunkin Doughnuts?????









Carry on....







:


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

We don't make food an issue at our house either. Some kids are just pickier than others but if you keep junk in your house they get used to that. How about a gradual change? Trader Joe's has a lot of snacks that are healthier than the regular grocery store variety---you can do trail mix (still sweet) instead of chips or whatever. I wouldn't make elaborate snacks because I get annoyed if they don't get eaten (like someone mentioned above). If dd wants chocolate milk, I fill up a cup of milk and put a few drops of chocolate syrup in it and she is fine with that. I don't restrict stuff outside the house (to a reasonable extent), and we are fine with sweets every now and then.

Can you ask him what he likes to eat? Maybe other posters can pitch in some ideas for snacks.

Some stuff I always have in the house:

string cheese
crackers and cheese cubes (the one with the cows on them)
carrot sticks and dip
cucumbers
popcorn
trail mix
mixed nuts
dried fruit
milk/yogurt/frozen fruit for smoothies
peanut butter/jelly/bread
tuna/mayo/crackers for mini sandwiches
ham/cheese for ham rolls stuck with toothpicks
oatmeal/fruit
multigrain cereal/milk/fruit
yogurt/granola
mixed frozen vegetables
muffins--zucchini/carrot/banana

Hope that helps!
Liane


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't force DD to eat, but she has to have a certain amount of fruit/veggies each day before I'll offer snacks like crackers and cheese or a cookie. I'd absolutely had it with her crying on the toilet because it was so hard to poop, and then refusing to eat the fruits and vegetables that would make it easy to poop.

I also offer only fruits and veggies as snacks for an hour before meals. She comes to the table with a lot more enthusiasm that way, and if she's not hungry at mealtimes it's because she filled up on raw carrots, and I'm ok with that.

She can also choose not to eat what I made for a meal, but I don't make anything else. (I do try to offer one or two things I know she likes, and if I know she'll dislike a meal I might prepare an alternative for her). She can eat the parts of the meal that she likes, and then wait for the next meal.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

_She can also choose not to eat what I made for a meal, but I don't make anything else. (I do try to offer one or two things I know she likes, and if I know she'll dislike a meal I might prepare an alternative for her). She can eat the parts of the meal that she likes, and then wait for the next meal._

We generally have healthy food options only in the house but I recognize that not all of the healthy foods I prepare will be enjoyed by the youngest taste buds. So we do like pp and keep the options simple. If they don't like dinner (there's always at least one thing I know they usually like) then they can fix something themselves (at 6,3,and 1 that's not really viable, but DD at 5 did make a couple sandwiches for dinner) We don't do much dessert nor do we use dessert as a bribe to eat more. Before bed snacks are limited to "banana, cheese, or yogurt" Not the world's healthiest, but chosen because my kids are usually short on protein and I think a bit more would help them sleep -- banana's are sugar, I know.

So no, I don't let them go hungry, but I"m not going to make NOT eating with the family an easy affair. I want to make it fun and desirable to try the healthy family option, and make them work a bit if they simply must eat something else.

In our area the "parent participation" classes usually offer a cooking with child class. It might be fun to broaden your own cooking skills with your child who could also experience and become more invested in healthy food options.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

I've found that my kids like a variety of choices on their plates. So, a typical dinner for us would be:
pasta w/sauce
meatballs
baby carrots with ranch
green beans
apple slices w/peanut butter
cheese cubes

Typically this is all pretty easy to make. I slice up one large apple for the kids to split. I take a few extra steps for the baby (steam the carrots, cut the cheese cubes smaller) but it's all done pretty quickly while the water boils for the pasta. We have green beans often b/c my girls love to snap them and wash them. Also we always have at least 1 item to dip b/c it's fun!

I put an appropriate serving on each child's plate and they eat what they want. I don't stress too much about it... at one meal one child may eat all veggies and cheese cubes... at the next all fruit and carbs. It all evens out eventually. I don't believe in telling them to clean their plates.

HTH,
Beth


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't buy garbage (well on occasion I'll buy a little but it's rare). But I am careful to make sure I have a wide variety of healthy foods that my daughter truly likes. You can take your son shopping with you to look at the healthy food options and see if that helps get him interested in it.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 
Does this work? I am seriously considering this, although I am most worried that if he doesn't eat, he won't sleep well at night either. I've gotten rid of all the offending foods that he craves like cookies, cake. There is not a lot of variety food always laid out in our house b/c I'm not that resoursceful in the kitchen, but when I do make food, he always refuses it.

well, i definitely agree that feeding him cookies and cake all day isn't the best idea, but starving him out of picky eating isn't either. he may have sensory issues or other situations that make it difficult for him to eat. i don't know a lot about this, i just have several friends with children like this, and they have told me that the "starve it out" doesn't work. good luck to you.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyGrace* 
What I mean is, involve him in the prep, the picking out of new foods, etc.

Excellent idea. This is one of the best ways to deal with food pickiness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizawill* 
i do not keep food in the house that i don't want my children to eat.











I only buy things that I want my child to eat. However, DH has a completely different, junk food diet, and of course kids are drawn to candy and sugar. So, it is a battle for us because our child wants to eat what dad eats.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a picky eater, and food thrower. I have received professional advice to limit food, and if it is thrown, then the child goes hungry until the next meal time or snack time.

I'm not good at doing this, though. My heart can't take it, and I know that hunger and low blood sugar is one of the biggest precursers to toddler tantrums. So, I haven't really followed this advice.

But we're still dealing with food pickiness and throwing.







It is very frustrating. I've been close to tears a few times. My little one is a low weight child, and not eating much is a big deal.

Some things I've been trying...get the child involved in the food prep or selection process. Always offer at least two choices. Establish a meal time routine (hard with food throwers). Sit down with the child as they eat. Eat with them. Make food interesting and fun. Color, texture, presenation matter. There are some great children's cookbooks out there.

And finally talk up the food. Make it seem good and exciting.









One of my biggest hurdles is my husband. He has terrible dietary habits. He loves junk food and soda. Of course, junk food is like candy to a child. Whenever dad is around, our child is on a constant sugar high of bad behavior. And once there is a taste for highly sugared and seasoned junk food, who wants health food, right?!?! It is very frustrating.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I have a picky eater, and food thrower. I have received professional advice to limit food, and if it is thrown, then the child goes hungry until the next meal time or snack time.


What kind of professional gave that advice? Advice doesn't become good just because it came from a professional.
Edited to add that I wouldn't follow it either. Rant is aimed at "professional", not you.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
What kind of professional gave that advice? Advice doesn't become good just because it came from a professional.
Edited to add that I wouldn't follow it either. Rant is aimed at "professional", not you.

I didn't follow that part of the advice. It didn't seem right to me at all. I think food is never something that should be withheld for discipline or behavior modification. Treats, sure. But not nourishment.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
Ex

I only buy things that I want my child to eat. However, DH has a completely different, junk food diet, and of course kids are drawn to candy and sugar. So, it is a battle for us because our child wants to eat what dad eats.


oh, well that would create an issue in my home for sure. i don't think it's fair to have lots of junky foods that only me and dh can eat.....so i try to shop healthy for the whole family. but i understand, your dh is a grown man and can obviously eat as he pleases.

but like i said, i go out of my way to make meals that my whole family will enjoy. my kids still eat mac & cheese, kosher hot dogs, homemade frozen yogurt pops, bran muffins with honey, spaghetti and meatballs, etc. our meals are super kid friendly and yummy. i mealplan each week & my kids have total input as to what i serve. we also go out to eat at mcdonalds sometimes....or if we go to the movies we get a lot of crap to eat there too....so getting our junk intake is still met for sure - lol. believe me - my kids aren't hurting for refined sugar and processed foods....i just am careful about keeping it in our house in quantities. those are treats - not staple foods imo.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I have a picky eater, and food thrower. I have received professional advice to limit food, and if it is thrown, then the child goes hungry until the next meal time or snack time.

I'm not good at doing this, though. My heart can't take it, and I know that hunger and low blood sugar is one of the biggest precursers to toddler tantrums. So, I haven't really followed this advice.

But we're still dealing with food pickiness and throwing.







It is very frustrating. I've been close to tears a few times. My little one is a low weight child, and not eating much is a big deal.

Some things I've been trying...get the child involved in the food prep or selection process. Always offer at least two choices. Establish a meal time routine (hard with food throwers). Sit down with the child as they eat. Eat with them. Make food interesting and fun. Color, texture, presenation matter. There are some great children's cookbooks out there.

And finally talk up the food. Make it seem good and exciting.









One of my biggest hurdles is my husband. He has terrible dietary habits. He loves junk food and soda. Of course, junk food is like candy to a child. Whenever dad is around, our child is on a constant sugar high of bad behavior. And once there is a taste for highly sugared and seasoned junk food, who wants health food, right?!?! It is very frustrating.

aw mama, big hugs to you!!









i can sense your frustration. it sounds like you are doing a great job trying to make mealtime enjoyable and not a power struggle for your ds. i would really recommend visiting the "nutrition and good eating" forum. the ladies there will be able to help you meet your picky eater's needs, while allowing you to also feel good about what you're serving!


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizawill* 
aw mama, big hugs to you!!









i can sense your frustration. it sounds like you are doing a great job trying to make mealtime enjoyable and not a power struggle for your ds. i would really recommend visiting the "nutrition and good eating" forum. the ladies there will be able to help you meet your picky eater's needs, while allowing you to also feel good about what you're serving!









Much thanks! Will do!


----------



## 5in9years (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I didn't follow that part of the advice. It didn't seem right to me at all. I think food is never something that should be withheld for discipline or behavior modification. Treats, sure. But not nourishment.

I don't think the intention is behavior modification by withholding food. It's more an assumption that if the child is throwing food instead of eating it, he's probably finished eating. At least, that's the way I've done it. I also asked the child to tell me "all done" instead of throwing the food (eventually, they get there). At the moment, my 14 month old is a food thrower. He throws food he does not want to eat-either he dislikes it, or he is full. I give him very small portions, and take away anything he throws. If he's throwing food I know he likes, I figure he's full and get him down. No withholding and no behavior modification involved.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

We don't have anything in our house our son can't eat. He's gone through some picky stages and hunger strikes, and has decided a few times all he wants to eat is oranges and flax cereal for...days...

I've found making his food look different helps. Teeny spelt bread squares with almond butter and a little strawberry hat; salmon wrapped in little bits of spinach; arranging or cutting food in various ways. Just something to make it look like fun. And act like fun. We'll often 'swim' or 'hop' food around his plate. Which can be very messy in itself, but seems to encourage him to get the food in the mouth in the end.


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

DD started getting demanding a dinner time. She would ask for something to eat, refuse to eat it and ask for something else. We put a stop to it quickly. She gets to choose breakfast and lunch only since we don't often eat the same thing. At dinner, she is served what everyone else is served. It is her choice whether or not to eat. There is always something served that she likes. We do not make her eat, but she isn't offered something else, either.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I have a picky eater, and food thrower. I have received professional advice to limit food, and if it is thrown, then the child goes hungry until the next meal time or snack time.
.


That's actually good advice, but it doesn't work for every kid. Some kids throw it because they don't want it. Which means "all done".

Limiting the food is a good idea though. If a child who doesn't particularly like food has a whole tray of food, it's overwhelming and frustrating.

Try not to let it stress you out though. It will just make meal time unpleasant for him. I hated dinner time because everybody would try to cajole me into eating. I would eat, I just didn't want a lot to eat. I ate just fine with my tiny portions. I just wasn't very hungry. And, Yes... I was very, very skinny. But, I wasn't starving. Just skinny.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbandj* 
We don't make food an issue at our house either. Some kids are just pickier than others but if you keep junk in your house they get used to that. How about a gradual change? Trader Joe's has a lot of snacks that are healthier than the regular grocery store variety---you can do trail mix (still sweet) instead of chips or whatever. I wouldn't make elaborate snacks because I get annoyed if they don't get eaten (like someone mentioned above). If dd wants chocolate milk, I fill up a cup of milk and put a few drops of chocolate syrup in it and she is fine with that. I don't restrict stuff outside the house (to a reasonable extent), and we are fine with sweets every now and then.

Can you ask him what he likes to eat? Maybe other posters can pitch in some ideas for snacks.

Some stuff I always have in the house:

string cheese
crackers and cheese cubes (the one with the cows on them)
carrot sticks and dip
cucumbers
popcorn
trail mix
mixed nuts
dried fruit
milk/yogurt/frozen fruit for smoothies
peanut butter/jelly/bread
tuna/mayo/crackers for mini sandwiches
ham/cheese for ham rolls stuck with toothpicks
oatmeal/fruit
multigrain cereal/milk/fruit
yogurt/granola
mixed frozen vegetables
muffins--zucchini/carrot/banana

Hope that helps!
Liane











We keep lots of healthy snack choices available and we do not restrict when DD can eat them. There are days when DD only eats grapes and string cheese all day. But it is not junk. Over the course of the week DD eats a very balance and nutritious diet.

FTR we do keep chocolate in the house at all times!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I have a picky eater, and food thrower. I have received professional advice to limit food, and if it is thrown, then the child goes hungry until the next meal time or snack time..

wow..not at all to pick on you but that makes me sad that a "professional" would give such advice. It reminds me of a friend who told me that her dr. told her to use soap to deal w/ her toddlers tantrums.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
wow..not at all to pick on you but that makes me sad that a "professional" would give such advice. It reminds me of a friend who told me that her dr. told her to use soap to deal w/ her toddlers tantrums.









This kind of advice tends to 'work'. In other words, it does get the kid to do this or stop doing that.

But what it does to the kid's psyche and to the dynamic of the parent-child relationship is a side issue these 'experts' don't tend to bother with.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 
This kind of advice tends to 'work'. In other words, it does get the kid to do this or stop doing that.

But what it does to the kid's psyche and to the dynamic of the parent-child relationship is a side issue these 'experts' don't tend to bother with.











thats more impt to me though


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm in a similar situation, I suspect; DD craves sugar (one bite is never enough) and refuses to eat fresh fruit, I suspect on sensory grounds. She'll take an eaten apple core from me and finish it off, she'll eat bananas and I just discovered she likes raw carrots. Anything else? Forget it.

What I'm doing is half-quantities of sugar in baking (or less, or agave or honey) to try and break her sugar addiction, or curb it, or whatever. She doesn't eat a lot of crap, but what she does have has a strong effect on her. I also strongly suggest that you learn to cook him a wider variety of healthy treats.

Oh, fwiw we did baby-led weaning and we do child-led eating with the rest of the family. I truly believe that sugar sensitivity/addiction/whatever the right word is for her relationship with it can destroy a child's ability to choose the nutrients that they need.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
I didn't follow that part of the advice. It didn't seem right to me at all. I think food is never something that should be withheld for discipline or behavior modification. Treats, sure. But not nourishment.

hmm...might depend on what you define treats as. i only offer dd healthy foods and so that is what she eats. she is 17 months, so some meals she eats a ton and some hardly any at all. if she is hungry later, she can have a snack but again, its not chips and cookies, it is still healthy choices (usually fruit, veggies or popcorn). i dont' see this as mean or wrong or whatever...its simply her choice. when she is hungry she eats...when she is not, she doesnt'. i actually think that is how we ALL should eat...not simply for pleasure or to "finish our plate"


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
hmm...might depend on what you define treats as. i only offer dd healthy foods and so that is what she eats. she is 17 months, so some meals she eats a ton and some hardly any at all. if she is hungry later, she can have a snack but again, its not chips and cookies, it is still healthy choices (usually fruit, veggies or popcorn). i dont' see this as mean or wrong or whatever...its simply her choice. when she is hungry she eats...when she is not, she doesnt'. i actually think that is how we ALL should eat...not simply for pleasure or to "finish our plate"

i completely agree with you. being prego right now, i really dont want to eat 3 meals a day...i am just not in teh mood. but i will eat all day long.

i think the problem comes when kids are exposed to sugars and other unhealthy foods and eventually need to be weaned from them. I think a slow process of simply eliminating them from being in the house should take care of it. Ive never been able to tell my kids they cant have something that is w/in view or that they know is in the house.

i have biggies that we dont do....no processed baked goods, chips (other than blue chips..we are good w/ those) or other sugary stuff. anything else they can have...whenever they want. its worked for 2 kids already (eating 3 meals a day)...hoping it works for the other 2.


----------



## Katwoman (Apr 15, 2004)

I never want to make food an "issue" with my DD. But it was hard when she'd not eat dinner and then wake up the next morning with low blood sugar. So our ND suggested protein shakes before bed. It worked wonders.

So perhaps that would help if your little one isn't interest in dinner.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Just to OP, my advice to increase the variety of healthy foods available and make those the options. In our household, I try to offer a variety of foods (healthy vegetables, fresh fruit, non-processed stuff). The kids (2 and 5) can eat what they want from those options as snack. I plan the meals and generally try to cook meals that most members of family will like. But not all meals suit my 5 year old just like there are some meals DH and DS like but I don't particularly enjoy.

I won't offer alternatives to the supper meal though. If we're eating chicken, carrots, kale and sweet potatoes and DS#2 (the 2 year old) throws everything on the floor. I won't do what I've seen my SIL do - panic that the child is starving and make them a plate of cheese and crackers. B/C a) I have no patience for making multiple meals and b) I think it enforces the idea that you don't need to try to eat the family meal because mom will always provide a back-up.

I guess my feeling about food is there was a time in this country (I'm Canadian but I guess I mean North American) where people didn't have supermarkets and access to tons of junk. We just grew our food, we ate what was available and made due. I know so many older people who tell me about eating at the table and you ate what was served because there was simply not money for alternatives. And sometimes you left the table hungry because there wasn't enough food to go around a big family. It was not a punishment - it was just the way it was.

If my sons are hungry after dinner, they are offered fresh fruit. If DS turns it down, I'm assuming he really isn't that hungry or he'd be eating the fruit.

So, my advice is to serve a variety of healthy foods and anything you perceive as non-healthy - save it as an occasional treat - don't make it an alternative meal.


----------

